# Best snow foam I've ever seen..



## david_e5 (May 12, 2015)

Krystal Kleen Detail: BLIZZARD pH Neutral Snow Foam.

Pictures speak for themselves :thumb:

View attachment 47975


View attachment 47976


View attachment 47977

So thick! and the cling time was immense..:doublesho 
View attachment 47978


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Looks incredible is that obsession wax snow foam?


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

How much did you use


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Yeah which blizzard is this? Looks so thick!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## david_e5 (May 12, 2015)

https://liquidelementsuk.co.uk/coll...zzard-advanced-snow-foam-tutti-frutti-edition

link to product :wave:


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Looks good , although when using sonax bsd detail spray after washes I'm finding snow foam has a hard time sticking to my paint , kinda wonder if its worth using !

I'm nearly all out of my foam so may give this a whirl next


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

david_6r said:


> https://liquidelementsuk.co.uk/coll...zzard-advanced-snow-foam-tutti-frutti-edition
> 
> link to product :wave:


I had an inkling it was the kkd one, that's on my list of next ones to try for sure

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

Is a cracking foam reasonable cleaning power aswell I paid £18 for 5 litres of there monthly limited run 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

That looks very good, I thought my shaving foam was thick but this is something else. But does it really remove the dirt as well as it looks? Some snow foams are all show and no go so to speak.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Big question is how does it clean. Looks great but the really thick ones tend not to do much just sit there and nought else.


----------



## Kam09 (Apr 11, 2014)

bigmac3161 said:


> Big question is how does it clean. Looks great but the really thick ones tend not to do much just sit there and nought else.


Exactly, no point in having a thick clingy snow foam if doesn't do its job properly..
I would also like to see its cleaning abilities..


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

bigmac3161 said:


> Big question is how does it clean. Looks great but the really thick ones tend not to do much just sit there and nought else.


That's exactly the point I was trying to make.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

What snow foam gun and pressure washer was on the set up


----------



## Kam09 (Apr 11, 2014)

packard said:


> What snow foam gun and pressure washer was on the set up


Looks like a karcher k4 in the background and a PA snow foam lance..


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

This is the only snow foam I use now, just got 5lt yesterday. Cleans very well and smells of mint, just adjust the water flow on your lance if it's to thick, 1" in your bottle that's all you need.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

1" wow 😯

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kam09 (Apr 11, 2014)

chongo said:


> This is the only snow foam I use now, just got 5lt yesterday. Cleans very well and smells of mint, just adjust the water flow on your lance if it's to thick, 1" in your bottle that's all you need.


Glad you like it c, as this is top of my list for when my current sf runs out, might just have to get a sample for now :thumb:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Samples here too
http://www.cleanyourride.uk/shop-sample/snowfoam-prewash-sample/kkd-blizzard-snowfoam-cyr-samples


----------



## Kam09 (Apr 11, 2014)

camerashy said:


> Samples here too
> http://www.cleanyourride.uk/shop-sample/snowfoam-prewash-sample/kkd-blizzard-snowfoam-cyr-samples


Who are better overall? Cyr or sample this?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

The dilutions are your typical generic 100-150ml so not exactly economical but I have tried out the KKD stuff and it cleans pretty well in all honesty, just not very cost effective for me.


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Krystal Kleen Blizzard vs BH Auto Foam which one wins for cleaning power?

Auto Foam doesn't have a long cling time but it cleans well, I'm curious if Krystal Kleen cleans as well as Auto Foam. Anyone know?


----------



## Mattb23 (Feb 3, 2012)

Didn't get on it with personally, much rather use MYNTs or monster shine car cares ambassador.


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Kam09 said:


> Who are better overall? Cyr or sample this?


Both on par

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------

